# Internetanschluss verlegen -Connect Box von Unitymedia -



## GreYY33 (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo PCGH-Forum,

wir besitzen derzeit in unserem Haus einen Anschluss bei Unitymedia. Das heißt, dass unser Internetsignal über die TV-Buxe in unser Haus kommt.

Jetzt haben wir folgendes Problem:

Ich bin jemand der ein LAN-Kabel zum Surfen/ Zocken nutzt, wohne allerdings am anderen Endes Hauses. Derzeit verläuft quer durch das Haus (offen verlegt) ein Kabel in mein Zimmer. Da das Kabel allerdings auch als Stolperfalle ungewollt dient, möchten wir diesen Anschluss gerne nun anders verlegen.

Das Internet kommt wie erwähnt, über den TV-Anschluss aus der Wand,  welche logischerweise runter in den Keller zum Verteiler führt.

Frage:
Mein Zimmer ist genau über den besagten Keller + Verteiler. Besteht die Möglichkeit, den Router von meinem Zimmer aus, per Kabel direkt an die Verteilerdose anzuschließen??


Ich schätze mal, dass dort ein anderes Kabel benötigt, damit der Router direkt an die Verteilerdose angeschlossen werden kann. !?

Repeater sowie Powerline Stecker haben leider nur miserable Verbindungen aufgebaut. 
In der Regel kamen von 15 MB/s nur 1MB/s (meistens eher weniger) an.

Genutzt wird:
Unitymedia Connect Box mit einer 150.000er Leitung 


Liebe Grüße

Tom


----------



## Pladdaah (25. Juli 2017)

hi, 

für die Connectbox brauchst du n 75-Ohm Koaxialkabel mit F-Steckern ( sollte eh beiliegen).  

wie das bei dir im Keller aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen - da musst du wohl mal nachschauen gehen und uns berichten   

Gruß, 

Plad


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2017)

Ist es möglich direkt ein Kabel vom Keller nach oben zu ziehen?


----------



## Ryle (25. Juli 2017)

Dazu müsstest du natürlich auch eine neue Multimedia Dose setzen und die Connect Box dann in dein Zimmer verlegen. Hängt da nicht auch Telefon und andere Geräte dran? Dann musst du diese ja auch wieder neu verlegen.

Selbst wenn das kein Probleme wäre gehe ich davon aus, dass du mit  "Verteilerdose im Keller" den Hausanschluss Verstärker am Hausübergabepunkt meinst, was dann auch nicht ganz so easy ist.  Bei ner neuen Multimedia Dose und Kabel musst du eventuell auch das Kabelmodem neu einmessen (lassen) und am Hausanschlussverteiler rumdoktorn kann auch ein Problem für dich und andere werden, da die Dinger so eingepegelt wurden, dass man überall im Haus ordentliches Signal hat.

Habe ihr keinen Teppich liegen oder Fußleisten unter denen du das Kabel verlegen könntest? Eventuell lieber durch ein, zwei Wände bohren und das normale Lan Kabel ordentlich und unsichtbar durch die Bude führen als irgendwelche Lösungen die im Nachhinein zu mehr Problemen führen als sie lösen.


----------



## GreYY33 (25. Juli 2017)

Ich werde versuchen, morgen Bilder vom Verteiler im Keller, sowie von der TV-Buxe zu machen.

Ich danke euch schon mal für die Antworten !


----------

